# How to Trigger a Peacock Bass to Strike a Fly?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Big streamers 4-7 inches long, tied with extruded nylon rather than feathers are the best type of flies to use for Peacocks. The secret to these big streamers is to tie them with a lot of flash in them and to retrieve them in short quick jerks that will entice the chase instinct in a peacock.


http://www.peacockbass.us/peacock-bass-fly-fishing.htm


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool, since I don't tie flies, is there any fly on the market similar to what described?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like a cichlid:

http://www.yagersflies.com/racfbafly.html


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

OMG that's amazing. That screams "peacock lure". lol I need to get me a few of those. They wouldn't happen to sell those locally would they? lol I'm going to have to check the fly shop at BPS Miami to see if they have anything similar. I need some for the weekend.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now that you know what to look for and the size you need,
you have an excuse to wander through the fly tackle for a while.



Lots of sites that sell on-line, and include shipping in the price.
Surf around and you can find some good deals. Plus there are
a ton of peacock fishing sites with way more info than I have.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Or, they'll strike it and let it go almost instantly.


You better get used to that!  ;D Most species I've caught will spit the fly the instant they realize it isn't food. You'll get quicker with practice.

As for not biting, I know nothing about peacocks, but I can tell you that the freshwater bite has been almost nonexistent the past week. I have fished nearly every day with only a couple strikes and no landings to show for it. 



> looks like a cichlid:
> 
> http://www.yagersflies.com/racfbafly.html


Looks like a simple tie. Too bad there's no peacocks around here or I'd tie and try one for ya. [smiley=shucks.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, you might enjoy watching this, I did.  There's a cool baby peacock fly in there...

http://vimeo.com/2580436


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Oh, you might enjoy watching this, I did.   There's a cool baby peacock fly in there...
> 
> http://vimeo.com/2580436


Those guys are quite the characters. lol




What would you charge to tie me up a few of those flies and ship them to me? 





I went to bass pro and they didn't have any flies like em. I got a few larger flies that are the same style, but in different variations of chartreuse and white.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> What would you charge to tie me up a few of those flies and ship them to me?


[smiley=1-lmao.gif] Why not just order some from the link Brett gave @ 3 for $10? Or ask aaronshore. He ties professionally. Either of those would get you a better fly than one of mine. 

But don't misunderstand...If I happened to have bright green and yellow craft fur, I'd tie you a couple and send em to ya. But I don't have all the materials, cause I've never needed those colors before.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Use smaller bonefish flies and move them really fast. They will fight to eat it. I also get better strikes on small flies when they are bedding. They are more likely to put it in their mouth versus pushing it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Use smaller bonefish flies and move them really fast. They will fight to eat it. I also get better strikes on small flies when they are bedding. They are more likely to put it in their mouth versus pushing it.


I have been using very small flies, and move them REALLY fast. But they mouth it and spit it instantly. Today I went out for a couple hours in the morning and didn't see any peacock bass. I had a few large mouth chase the fly, and a nice sized jack crevalle chase the fly, but none hit. I was passing the fly through some culverts and managed to get two Jaguar Guapote's.


















I had to come home because my truck was bouncing a lot and making a weird sound. Turns out that my passenger side front tire has a "tit" so big on it, it looks like it got breast implants, with a giant gash across. I don't know how it's still holding any air. I'm going to change it out now and probably hit up a few more spots afterward.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those fly's still look pretty big to me. You may try to go smaller. I'm tying up a few clouser minnow's on #6 hooks, if you want I can drop a few in the mail to you this weekend. Just PM your info.

Btw - nice job on those fish! They look like triple tails to me


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Those fly's still look pretty big to me.  You may try to go smaller.  I'm tying up a few clouser minnow's on #6 hooks, if you want I can drop a few in the mail to you this weekend.  Just PM your info.
> 
> Btw - nice job on those fish! They look like triple tails to me



These flies are about twice the size of the fly I was using before. I wish I could get a few of these locally. This is a fly that I got from aarronshore. There was only one of it's kind in the bundle of flies that he gave me. Another guy on FS forums posted the same pattern, and it's what he uses for peacock bass. But the one he posted looks slightly larger than the one I was using. 

This is the fly I got from Aaron (slightly beat up from being used exclusively for about 3, 4 weeks).










here is the fly the guy on the FS forums posted. 











I will PM you now with my info. Thanks.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Btw - nice job on those fish! They look like triple tails to me


I had caught one a few months ago and I had no clue what it was. I had posted on the FS forum and a few people confirmed it was a Jaguar Guapote. I hadn't seen any so large. I had caught a few before on small bread balls while trying to catch some Mayan Cichlid's to use as tarpon bait. 

http://www.thejump.net/id/jaguar-guapote.htm


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

On Aaron's fly is it tied with pink thread & chartreuse bucktail?  It looks like a bendback/price of tides variation.

The FS fly looks like a Clouser with a bendback hook.

Got your info & will work on the flies this weekend. Oh, was jokin about the triplet tail thing, those are pretty fish. Taste any good?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> On Aaron's fly is it tied with pink thread & chartreuse bucktail?  It looks like a bendback/price of tides variation.
> 
> The FS fly looks like a Clouser with a bendback hook.
> 
> Got your info & will work on the flies this weekend. Oh, was jokin about the triplet tail thing, those are pretty fish. Taste any good?



The fly I got from Aaron is identical to the one in the picture color wise. I took the picture with my cell phone (sidekick) so the colors don't look right. The only difference that I can see in both flies is the hook. The hook on the one I got from Aaron is straight, where as the one in the picture is bent at the hook eye. 

And I wouldn't know about those Jaguar's. I don't eat fish, especially not a freshwater fish caught in a Miami canal. lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Going to be so cold the next week in NE Fla. that the only thing close
to fishing is going to be hunting these flies on line:

http://www.saltwaterflies.com/eposcar.html

http://www.discountflies.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=W-POLB&Category_Code=405&Product_Count=12

http://www.riverbum.com/Deceiver-Yellow-Green/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Going to be so cold the next week in NE Fla. that the only thing close
> to fishing is going to be hunting these flies on line:
> 
> http://www.saltwaterflies.com/eposcar.html
> ...



That last one looks great for peacock bass!

I was hoping to get some fishing in before the cold front. The peacock bass are usually VERY aggressive. But I wasn't able to. It's already raining here so I guess the front is pushing through. I'm probably going to try some salty bridges at night in hope for some snook or tarpon on jerkbaits. Should I take the fly rod too? I bought a "Snooker" fly last night at BPS.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That bend in the front of that hook only helps to ensure that fly rides hook point up. The fly I gave you I believe was tied on a #4 hook. It was the only one I tied like that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That bend in the front of that hook only helps to ensure that fly rides hook point up. The fly I gave you I believe was tied on a #4 hook. It was the only one I tied like that.


I don't know about the size number, but it's a pretty small hook. And I guess his fly swims the opposite way than the one you tied. Either way, this one produced strikes, I just wasn't able to get hook sets. I only was able to get one peacock on it out of the 30 or so hits, and I lost a tarpon on it as well.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Aaron, is there a specific pattern to reference for those flies?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Aaron, is there a specific pattern to reference for those flies?



No pressure, but a bigger hook would be preferred if possible. I'm used to using 5/0 wide gap hooks for peacock bass, large mouth, snook, and any other brakish water fish.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Its basically a clouser. The pic posted earlier from the FS forum is pretty much identical to the fly I tied.


----------

